# Bed Sagging In Middle.



## RoseyNan (Jul 10, 2015)

We have just purchased a 2011 Outback 5th Wheel and are new to the RV world. We discovered in sleeping in the bed in the bedroom that we are rolling towards each other (sometimes a laugh). This morning we took off the mattress and discovered that the cross beam in the middle is cracked/broken in the middle causing the base wood panel under the mattress to sag. In closer look there is only cross beam in the center that is the support. Now that everything is apart it has to be fixed so we have some place to sleep since we are living in the RV for the summer. We are in a permanent RV park and will never trailer this in case you may think this will be an issue. Has anyone had this problem? What did you do? Thanks so much. Nan and Don


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Which model is it? Is the beam wood or aluminum? I assume it is wood because breaking an aluminum beam would be pretty difficult unless the factory messed it up. Any chance of posting some pictures to help with a diagnosis?


----------



## RoseyNan (Jul 10, 2015)

The model is a 2011 Sydney by Outback. If there is a model number I don't have it. Yes, it is wood. Don just took out the broken support beam and is going to replace it. He is a retired contractor and can usually fix almost anything. He was even thinking of bracing it with something metal and wood. He is off to Lowes at the moment.


----------



## RoseyNan (Jul 10, 2015)

Bed is fixed. Wow what a difference that the mattress is flat and you don't feel like you are sleeping in a gulley. The cross wood beam was removed, replaced with a sold wood beam not one that was one of those pressed together beams, and braced with metal. First we ran the slide out to make sure that what we were doing did not, or would not, affect the movement of the bed when we brought the slide out in for the winter. I had the best sleep last night since we bought this.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Since it is wood, I would suggest you add a couple more beams to make it "built like a tank". Would hate to see you have the same problem if you were somewhere that a repair wouldn't be possible.

FYI, there is usually a sticker on the outside of the trailer just to the side of the main entry door that had the model number on it.


----------



## RoseyNan (Jul 10, 2015)

thanks so much for your help. I let my husband know about adding more beams. He did brace the one beam with metal but more beams the better I sleep. I am considering this problem solves.


----------

